# LS! lookie :) what im gettin my new puppy!



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i got this made homemade by a friend of mine! i posted up a pic of sumthin similiar to this that a maufacturer makes but the "legs" were too long! so she commented sayin that her hubby can make it better...and she sure was right!

how awesomely cute is this!









this is the company one that isnt even close to it!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Very cute! 
My goodness you are really preparing in advance! lol
It's good to be ready. I'm sure you are very excited.
I guess you decided 100% on a female pup?
Are you adopting or buying?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> Very cute!
> My goodness you are really preparing in advance! lol
> It's good to be ready. I'm sure you are very excited.
> I guess you decided 100% on a female pup?
> Are you adopting or buying?


hehehe the early bird gets the worms!!! 
i am very very excited. i even have some of the possible moms pics too! 
i'll have to share with u 

im actually buyin from a breeder  shes a reputable one that a member on here has bought from her and are really good friends with her too :albino:


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

When do you think you'll be getting your pup?
(sorry if you already told me, my memory is soooo horrible)


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> When do you think you'll be getting your pup?
> (sorry if you already told me, my memory is soooo horrible)


lol no prob, my memory is bad too!
i wanna get her by end of aug or beginnin of sept 
im slowly savin up money too lol~
she cost as much as my embroidery machine LOL


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

LOL I miss the excitement of gettin' ready for a new puppy! I am picking one up this Friday and I am like do I have things to keep it alive? Check? OK! It is fun to watch you get ready.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

flippedstars said:


> LOL I miss the excitement of gettin' ready for a new puppy! I am picking one up this Friday and I am like do I have things to keep it alive? Check? OK! It is fun to watch you get ready.


hahahaha!! ur gettin another? 
lmaoooo~ i love gettin ready!!!!
ive already looked at the puppy teething toys at petsmart!
i have window shoppin loads! :albino:


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> hahahaha!! ur gettin another?
> lmaoooo~ i love gettin ready!!!!
> ive already looked at the puppy teething toys at petsmart!
> i have window shoppin loads! :albino:


I posted him on my FB  

Yep that will only make 4 in my show/breeding program lol so I figure I am allowed!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

pigeonsheep said:


> lol no prob, my memory is bad too!
> i wanna get her by end of aug or beginnin of sept
> im slowly savin up money too lol~
> she cost as much as my embroidery machine LOL



That's actually really cheap compared to prices here, which are around double.
Are you going to neuter Dex soon? Before the little lady comes?


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

flippedstars said:


> LOL I miss the excitement of gettin' ready for a new puppy! I am picking one up this Friday and I am like do I have things to keep it alive? Check? OK! It is fun to watch you get ready.



WOW exciting!!! Congrats!
Please post pics when your pup arrives.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

flippedstars said:


> I posted him on my FB
> 
> Yep that will only make 4 in my show/breeding program lol so I figure I am allowed!


ohhh! ill have to take a look! i think i've seen it but missed it sumhow when i was in a rush while lookin thru mobile LOL



~LS~ said:


> That's actually really cheap compared to prices here, which are around double.
> Are you going to neuter Dex soon? Before the little lady comes?


oh wow! well i got dex for double that but he came from a store~~ :scratch:
im not sure what to do, i been meanin to research on neuterin him if it releases his tension...as he tends to be possesive at times when it comes to me. or should i spay the new pup when 6 months comes? hmmm~ still thinkin about it all


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Bitches in heat SUCK lol that much I can tell you. They don't call them bitches for nothing. I would def spay her...but it also might cut down on Dexter's marking to neuter him. A new pup might be lots of competition. Whenever B's little ego needs a boost he just lifts a leg.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

flippedstars said:


> Bitches in heat SUCK lol that much I can tell you. They don't call them bitches for nothing. I would def spay her...but it also might cut down on Dexter's marking to neuter him. A new pup might be lots of competition. Whenever B's little ego needs a boost he just lifts a leg.


bwa ha ha ha!!! :lol:

do neuterin and spayin generally cost around $100?
ive had people tellin me to go to ASPCA for it for $25...
but it seems too quick of a process there than at the vets?
the vet exam itself costs $70

poor B!!! LOL~ dex marks a lot rite now but i did get bellybands for him for precaution


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

pigeonsheep said:


> oh wow! well i got dex for double that but he came from a store~~ :scratch:
> im not sure what to do, i been meanin to research on neuterin him if it releases his tension...as he tends to be possesive at times when it comes to me. or should i spay the new pup when 6 months comes? hmmm~ still thinkin about it all



If my opinion matters, I would suggest to neuter Dex now and also spay your girl 
when the time comes. The benefits of altering your pets outweigh the possible
complications imo. Especially that Dexter is a big boy, it should be a breeze, he'll
be in and out the same morning and healed up in a few days. 

If you wait and decide to only spay the female, what if you do not recognize
the signs of her heat early enough and Dexter gets her pregnant? You know?
Better safe than sorry.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

As for prices, it depends where you go.
It is always cheaper for males than it is for females though,
because the surgery is less intrusive and less complicated.
Here the range for Dexter would be between 200$-250$.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

The process is about the same wherever you get it done, spaying can be a bit more b'c it is more invasive. I would personally never own an intact girl if I wasn't going to show or breed her it is tooooooo much of a pain. You can't pick them up without them bleeding all over you and they are cranky, pushy and naughty lol. I also can't leave my neutered boy anywhere near them because he still will happily tie with them but is much bigger and could hurt them. 

I know you will do what you will do I am just dealing w/ a bitch in heat right now soon to be followed by 2 more LOL and I would never wish it on anyone


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> If my opinion matters, I would suggest to neuter Dex now and also spay your girl
> when the time comes. The benefits of altering your pets outweigh the possible
> complications imo. Especially that Dexter is a big boy, it should be a breeze, he'll
> be in and out the same morning and healed up in a few days.
> ...


yes i think that sounds much better. i'll have to see since this is a bit pricey on me. im worried about stitches reopenin, i hope that doesnt happen!



~LS~ said:


> As for prices, it depends where you go.
> It is always cheaper for males than it is for females though,
> because the surgery is less intrusive and less complicated.
> Here the range for Dexter would be between 200$-250$.


hmmm i rember that price as 280 from my first vet but that included overnight stay...wonder how much it would be for this vet. will have to ask. 



flippedstars said:


> The process is about the same wherever you get it done, spaying can be a bit more b'c it is more invasive. I would personally never own an intact girl if I wasn't going to show or breed her it is tooooooo much of a pain. You can't pick them up without them bleeding all over you and they are cranky, pushy and naughty lol. I also can't leave my neutered boy anywhere near them because he still will happily tie with them but is much bigger and could hurt them.
> 
> I know you will do what you will do I am just dealing w/ a bitch in heat right now soon to be followed by 2 more LOL and I would never wish it on anyone


LMAO bloody hell! :lol:
so they get pms as well as humans do? roflroflrofl!

u both raise good points!

on a happier note...i'll post up the pics of the possible mommies  on my next reply


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

here we go 

aren't they all a beut?









this is today hehe~


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

I spy with my little eye "RALPH"!! Grace is my fav she looks just like Mr. Moose I love him!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

The fawn LC is so pretty!


----------



## DKT113 (Nov 26, 2011)

If you plug in your zip code this could give you some places that would help with the cost of spay/neuter.

ASPCA | Low-Cost Spay/Neuter Programs

My rescue kitty is getting her spay today. 0-15 pounds at our vet is $150.00 (cat or dog) plus pain meds and cone of shame if you want those 2 options. Which I don't think is too costly. I believe male would be less, if I remember correctly (I have a brother and sister cat ~ brother cost less). My Dad had his male neutered and he definitely remembers the male costs less at our location.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

apple lol yup theres ralph! i think all her pups are lovely 

flipped isnt she  shes a maybe in the breedin around that time tho

dkt cats are always cheaper than dogs. my vet estimated my bfs late to be $100 and same with this new kitten we have. can aspca be trusted though? i dont want anythin bad happenin to my boy on just to save some money


----------



## DKT113 (Nov 26, 2011)

I scheduled cat and dog (both female) the same day. Pup just has to wait longer because she is still tiny and they want her to be at her best to do hers so she will be done April or May I believe ~ card is home on fridge. Both cost the same at the vet I use. 

I believe the spca site ~ once zip code is plugged in brings up different groups organizations rescues and such that assist with spay neuter. It is my understanding regardless how you get it done through a vet or with a voucher, assistance program a vet is the only one who is able to do the procedure. So I would think as far as "trustworthyness" it is always most comfortable to have procedures done with a vet you trust, but if financially it is not affordable, with all the health benefits that result from the procedure I would in a heartbeat go with a program so I could have it done. I would obviously make what I felt was the best choice in choosing where I took the help from, but I would definitely turn to them for the service if my vet priced it out of range for me.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

thanks dkt i found a great place i can take him too. altho its mobile. i like how the vet has years and years of experience. i even added her on fb lol.
Welcome

will havr to put in an online request and see how busy they are


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Def. get both of them fixed! Your life will be much more pleasant without having to worry about that stuff that comes with unaltered dogs! Good Lord if you're spending a bunch on a pup you can surely save enough to get them fixed.  lol
Boys are cheaper to fix than girls btw.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Oh, thats so exciting.  i just noticed the pics of the future moms! i love Grace the best too. i love the coloring of the black and white one. the other one is cute too. Do you have a pic of the Male?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

cherper said:


> Def. get both of them fixed! Your life will be much more pleasant without having to worry about that stuff that comes with unaltered dogs! Good Lord if you're spending a bunch on a pup you can surely save enough to get them fixed.  lol
> Boys are cheaper to fix than girls btw.


lmaoooo! i think ur gettin the wrong idea hehe~ the pup isnt too much :daisy: and yes im thinkin of doin both  already sent in a request for Dexter



elaina said:


> Oh, thats so exciting.  i just noticed the pics of the future moms! i love Grace the best too. i love the coloring of the black and white one. the other one is cute too. Do you have a pic of the Male?


hehehe thanks elaine! nope no pics of the dad until later on when it's been decided  will prolly know in a couple months or so :love7:


----------



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

Other than the behavioral there's also lots of health benefits to having your pups spayed and neutered  I'm not sure where you are in NY - I am in NY too and the vets are pricey around here. I got all of my cats and dogs spayed/neutered at Island Rescue in Bayshore Long Island. It's a low cost clinic and I always felt safe bringing my pets there. One of my dogs had major surgery there as well and did great  All the regular vets in my area are like $300-400 for spay/neuter and there my male chi was under $100.00


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

sent u a private message! thank u


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

oooh!
I like it very much
the color is fab too


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

That is so cute--love the color! I want to get my hubby to make one for a friend for her boxers, but I think I want it made like a box with the bowl on top for dog food storage. Can't believe how pricey these are to buy! Great job!!!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Spaying and neutering them both (if you are not going to show or breed) is really a responsible thing to do. I just assume the cost of spay and regular vet care to be in the cost of owning a dog or when deciding to add another.

Not as much fun/exciting a way to spend money on them as accessories but a much better investment for them long term.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

All the mamas are pretty, but I vote for Grace if possible. Love her coloring and she has such a babydoll face. I won't add my two cents on the spay/neuter since I will sound like everyone else (do it-oops added it anyway!). Sounds like you made your mind up on that anyway, and someone from your area has helped you find a great financial deal. This forum is just so helpful!!


----------

